# I'm wondering...



## Joanie (Aug 29, 2006)

...is there such a thing as a cargirl?

Just askin'.


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 29, 2006)

I think you need to check with AAAStinkie for that. I'll bet he knows.


----------



## masta (Aug 29, 2006)

NO!


----------



## Joanie (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL Well there oughta be! =)


----------



## kutya (Aug 29, 2006)

Joan, I have been told that in the old country they call them demijohn's, and that translates to dame-jeanne which means lady Jane in french...lol...


----------



## Joanie (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL That works!!!! I'll take it! 

Wait...are you sure that isn't "Damn Joan"?

=)


----------



## kutya (Aug 29, 2006)

Do with it what you want....


----------



## Angell Wine (Aug 29, 2006)

you name your cars after girls don't you ?


----------



## Joanie (Aug 29, 2006)

kutya said:


> Do with it what you want....



OUCH! =(


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 30, 2006)

AAA digs through his wardrobe bucket "I must have a dress to fit a 3 gallon cargirl here somewhere?"


----------



## paubin (Aug 30, 2006)

I believe that I made allusions to the cargirl theory before. How else can multiplying carboys be explained. First you have one, then you make the fatal error and get a second. This second must bea cargirl in disguise! Before you know it you have a room full of them and are looking for new places to hide them from daylight. That could also be a mistake as I think they are using dark places to reproduce. This is just my theory but think that the fizzing sometimes heard during fermentation is really them conspiring against us. 












LOL, Pete


----------



## Bert (Aug 30, 2006)

paubin; you maybe on to something....I found over 30 carboys in my basement.....they must be multiply down there..


----------



## Wade E (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm broke so I cant afford to buy any more. I have 3 and they are not reproducing. Figures my luck, I get the infertile ones!!!


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 30, 2006)

I saw AAAStinkie dressed upon the chit chat pages. Was he a cargirl or a carboy in disguise? I'm confused...


----------



## paubin (Aug 31, 2006)

One may never know PeterC, Carboy and girls are very secretive. Their mating habits are a complete mystery to we mere mortals.


Pete


----------



## grapeman (Aug 31, 2006)

I always thought of Stinkie as wearing Carhartts


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 6, 2006)

paubin said:


> How else can multiplying carboys be explained.




Pete, 


Have you considered that your carboys may share similar reproductive capacities toa ‘perfect’ flower, whichhas both male and female components, also known as a ‘hermaphrodite’ or ‘bisexual’ flower?


I am having the same problem with not only my carboys, but my gender-neutral one-gallon jugs. Presently, they are multiplying in my bedroom closet, in kitchen cabinets, under the sink, under the wet bar, and in the food pantry. Given that I'm a divorced single male with two teenage daughters who would object to my having female roommates, I've always assumed they were male. I also can't imagine a female companion tolerating allthese friends hanging out in the dark corners of my place, especially in every part of the kitchen.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 6, 2006)

DFWWino, if she were a winemaker too, she'd be thrilled!! =)


----------



## paubin (Sep 7, 2006)

I was thinking more on the lines of spontanious gender reversal. Kind of like frogs or the dino's in jurrasic park






Pete


----------



## bmorosco (Nov 6, 2006)

Well there should be but then you would have to degass in your CARGIRL just sounds wrong....haha


----------

